# Men Who Lack Female Supervision



## Flying Turtle (Sep 29, 2010)

My brother just sent me some funny pics about this subject. Thought they might bring some laughs. Here's a few. Let's see some more.

















Geoff


----------



## mrartillery (Sep 29, 2010)

That last one is classic. :hahaha:


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 29, 2010)

Along the same line...

No cooler.. no problem.





Wheel on the wrong side.. no problem.





Someone stole your radio.. no problem.





Room too dark.. no problem.





Tailpipe falling off.. no problem.





Wipers not working.. no problem.





What the..!?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Sep 29, 2010)

Many, many more bodged repairs can be found here:
http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 29, 2010)

Downhill couch racing; what could go wrong?


----------



## Greta (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok... I have to admit... this is something I would do, no problem. Except I wouldn't have a beer... that would be wrong to mix alcohol with firearms. But yeah... I'd hunt like that. Been trying to get my parents to put a hot tub on their deck for this very reason! As it is right now, have to sit on the couch in front of the sliding glass door and watch the field. It sucks to have to try and open the door without scaring the deer... :ironic:


----------



## lctorana (Sep 29, 2010)

Greta said:


> Ok... I have to admit... this is something I would do, no problem. Except I wouldn't have a beer... that would be wrong to mix alcohol with firearms. But yeah... I'd hunt like that. Been trying to get my parents to put a hot tub on their deck for this very reason! As it is right now, have to sit on the couch in front of the sliding glass door and watch the field. It sucks to have to try and open the door without scaring the deer... :ironic:


There's something about the image of you sitting, shotgun at the ready, behind a glass door, in combination with the ready denial about the use of alcohol that leads me to believe you have your local glazier on speed-dial.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Sep 29, 2010)

This is a *great* thread. I see nothing wrong with the hot tub hunting photo -- come on, the guy's contentious enough that he's even wearing an *orange cap.* I think it would be a great idea for a wilderness hunting guide service...


----------



## wyager (Sep 29, 2010)

lctorana said:


> There's something about the image of you sitting, shotgun at the ready, behind a glass door, in combination with the ready denial about the use of alcohol that leads me to believe you have your local glazier on speed-dial.




I had to look up what a glazier is... LOL.


----------



## Imon (Sep 30, 2010)

Lite_me said:


> Wheel on the wrong side.. no problem.



This one's great. :twothumbs

Although ... what I'd do is move the steering wheel to the passenger side but _conceal _it. Then I'd put a dummy steering wheel on the driver side. I'd then put a dog in the drivers seat and laugh while people stared in disbelief!


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## RA40 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is great.


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO, great thread. I could dig up some of my follies but some things are best left alone. I have already seen the handyman's secret weapon in 2 and predict even more.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for all those great shots! 
Love the two flashlight headlights.

That washing machine is set on the "High Suds" cycle.


----------



## Imon (Sep 30, 2010)

StarHalo said:


>


:laughing:
Well at least he knew enough to put the generator on the _outside _of his car and you have to admit that car is probably a lot cooler than the rest of ours!


----------



## RyanA (Sep 30, 2010)

Man that last one looks like something Red Green would make.


----------



## Steve K (Sep 30, 2010)

Imon said:


> This one's great. :twothumbs
> 
> Although ... what I'd do is move the steering wheel to the passenger side but _conceal _it. Then I'd put a dummy steering wheel on the driver side. I'd then put a dog in the drivers seat and laugh while people stared in disbelief!



I think the "steering wheel on the wrong side" is actually a car modified for rural mail carriers. They all have cars modified for right-side steer so they can access mailboxes while staying in the car.

If this was a home-brew modification, you'd see duct tape somewhere in the picture, right??

fun thread. 

regards,
Steve K.


----------



## Dr Jekell (Sep 30, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


>



This one looks like some one did an emergency fix after a crash untill they got to a repair shop.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dr Jekell said:


> This one looks like some one did an emergency fix after a crash untill they got to a repair shop.


 i wouldn't be so sure, lol.


----------



## NonSenCe (Sep 30, 2010)

is there something wrong with me as i see most of these ideas as great. either i know someone who would/could do that.. or i would actually do it myself. no problem at all. "mcgyver" it so it works. sorta.


----------



## Greta (Sep 30, 2010)

NonSenCe said:


> is there something wrong with me...


 
Yes. :nana:


----------



## Illum (Sep 30, 2010)

Lite_me said:


> Wheel on the wrong side.. no problem.



Theres quite a few Postal grade minivans that had to go through this conversion...but Most involve moving the entire steering column



>



this is something I would do, where the bottom receptacle is line and the top receptacle is fed by the bottom plug


----------



## daimleramg (Sep 30, 2010)

Here are 2 that I found pretty funny...


----------



## WebWalker (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## WebWalker (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Beamhead (Sep 30, 2010)

daimleramg said:


> Here are 2 that I found pretty funny...


 
LMAO!! I love the "power" window.


----------



## RepProdigious (Sep 30, 2010)

Love this kind of thing...... Im also a die-hard fan on that thereifixedit.com website. Keep it coming!


----------



## skyfire (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO!
my cheeks are getting sore.


----------



## mrartillery (Sep 30, 2010)

Greta said:


> that would be wrong to mix alcohol with firearms.



But its so much fun 

Me and some friends done this a couple fourth of July's ago, we all bought some Lake City tracers for our AR-15's and shot them across the river (of course we sat our beers down first). There is nothing that makes you feel more american than celebrating your independence with assault rifles and alcohol. :drunk:


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 30, 2010)

I nominate this for the Darwin award.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's one . . . The Slap Game.

Sometimes played by older men in more rural parts of Russia. Rules are simple. Two men who hate each other face each other. They take turns slapping each other across the face, as hard as they can. Loser is the first one who quits.

But sometimes members of the village, who gather round to watch, step in after many hours and break up the game. This happens when you get two men who would rather die than admit defeat.

(Still better than cable though.)


----------



## WebWalker (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Darell (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh yeah! Bet that window crank works pretty well! Have to admit that I laughed.


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 30, 2010)

StarHalo said:


>


This one is new to me and just too funny.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 30, 2010)

WebWalker said:


>



I've seen this picture somewhere before... hmmm...

Oh yeah, it's in the Why Women live longer than Men collection. :nana:


----------



## bnemmie (Sep 30, 2010)

So im trying to post a pic but i cant figure it out. Oh well. lol Good thread tho. Lots of laughs.


----------



## Norm (Sep 30, 2010)

bnemmie said:


> One of my faves...


Your trying to display a pic that is on your own computer, you need to host the picture on a site like imageshack.
Norm


----------



## ECL (Sep 30, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> I nominate this for the Darwin award.


You must be dead to be nomiated for a Darwin award. The guy under the green truck is working on it though


----------



## bnemmie (Sep 30, 2010)

Norm said:


> You trying to display a pic that is on your own computer, you need to host the picture on a site like imageshack.
> Norm


 
Thanks Norm. 




http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/7237/fwdfwboa1.jpg


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 30, 2010)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I've seen this picture somewhere before... hmmm...
> 
> Oh yeah, it's in the Why Women live longer than Men collection. :nana:


 Hey now, we adapt, overcome and improvise. :devil:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 30, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> Hey now, we adapt, overcome and improvise. :devil:



Yes, Red Green would approve. Now keep yer stick on the ice


----------



## Imon (Sep 30, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Here's one . . . The Slap Game.
> 
> Sometimes played by older men in more rural parts of Russia. Rules are simple. Two men who hate each other face each other. They take turns slapping each other across the face, as hard as they can. Loser is the first one who quits.
> 
> ...



This reminds me of a chemistry professor I had in my freshman year of college. Everyone would complain because his thick Russian accent made him impossible to understand. So one day one of the students mentions this to another chemistry professor and he just diverted the subject to how crazy this guy was. This guy was so bitter that from time to time he would sit on the ledge of the roof of the chemistry building and just get hammered until his colleagues pulled him away. 
No one ever complained about his accent again.

I hate to stereotype too but all the other Russian guys I ever knew were equally crazy. :shrug:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 1, 2010)

Imon said:


> I hate to stereotype too but all the other Russian guys I ever knew were equally crazy. :shrug:


 
Give you one guess what my background is.


----------



## lctorana (Oct 1, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> The Slap Game.
> 
> Sometimes played by older men in more rural parts of Russia. Rules are simple. Two men who hate each other face each other. They take turns slapping each other across the face, as hard as they can.


Here's the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og1HAkjOuL0


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 1, 2010)

lctorana said:


> Here's the video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og1HAkjOuL0


 
LOL !

Not quite. But likely the only vid out there that comes close. The game tends to get quite violent and bloody.


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 1, 2010)

WebWalker said:


>


At least he chocked the wheel! Wouldn't want it rolling...


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 1, 2010)

jabe1 said:


> At least he chocked the wheel! Wouldn't want it rolling...


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 1, 2010)

StarHalo said:


>



LOL

Everyone should be required to take geometry and physics.


----------



## DJack (Oct 1, 2010)

This might fall under the category of an accident. Or maybe he just ran out of shingles.


----------



## TwinBlade (Oct 1, 2010)

I've always liked this one...


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 1, 2010)

DJack said:


> This might fall under the category of an accident. Or maybe he just ran out of shingles.



What the...!


----------



## DJack (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is what happens when women are not around during Halloween.






Best bat costume ever.

And of course. The Tron guy


----------



## JustDave (Oct 1, 2010)

Yikes, Tron Guy forgot his moose knuckle shield


----------



## WebWalker (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## WebWalker (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## OCD (Oct 1, 2010)

DJack said:


> This might fall under the category of an accident. Or maybe he just ran out of shingles.



Its the latest in new home designs...the garage is on the top level! This prevents those nasty exhaust fumes from rising into the living area! It seems this is the less expensive "car port" version instead of the fully enclosed garage.


----------



## LotusDarkrose (Oct 1, 2010)

This sure wouldn't have happened with the proper female supervision


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 1, 2010)

Why not.. I wasn't using that wheelbarrow anyway..





What would we do without duct tape..





Better than ever..





That outta hold er'..





I'm not sure if he's trying to secure it better, or the door latch doesn't work. Anyway, all fixed! 





Here's that duct tape again..


----------



## smflorkey (Oct 1, 2010)

ECL said:


> You must be dead to be nomiated for a Darwin award.


Not really, just unable to contribute to future generations. For example, from the Darwin Awards web site: 

Big Bang Theory
Muffled Explosion
BlackCats in the Pants

Extracted from Darwin's Rules: Nominees significantly improve the gene pool by eliminating themselves from the human race in an obviously stupid way... Actual winners must meet the following criteria:
1. [SIZE=-1]Out of the gene pool: dead or sterile.
...

[/SIZE]


----------



## Burgess (Oct 2, 2010)

Yikes ! ! ! :eeksign:

(from Muffled Explosion, above)


He found an M-80 explosive at his grandmother's house, took it to his room to examine it, 
and began to repeatedly light and extinguish the fuse. 
During one of these cycles the fuse would not go out, so he jammed the red cardboard tube between his thighs 
and covered it with his hand to muffle the explosion. 

This plan was less successful than he had hoped. 
:huh:

One loud KABOOM! later, our junior pyrotechnics specialist had lost his right hand, right leg, and--very likely--his right to reproduce, 
earning him a living Darwin Award. 

Don't try this at home, kids -- 
This man is a Trained Professional !

__
_


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 2, 2010)

Note supervision with hands on hips and attitude in the background


----------



## Burgess (Oct 2, 2010)

This is NOT what we meant by " Star Wars technology ".


:devil:
_


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 2, 2010)

Lite_me said:


>


 
That's a female driver!


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 2, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> That's a female driver!


My wife is the true duct tape engineer in my house.


----------



## Illum (Oct 2, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> My wife is the true duct tape engineer in my house.



might want to get off the forum and put some supervision on her 



chmsam said:


> Duct tape can conduct electricity. It can burn, too. It can do both at once. This can be very, very exciting.
> 
> But usually not for the right reasons.


----------



## Tuikku (Oct 2, 2010)

Intake Scoop


----------



## mrartillery (Oct 2, 2010)

Need a basement?





Fail!





Actually is a good idea... 





:thinking:


----------



## wyager (Oct 2, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> Need a basement?



I believe this picture is from the construction of a communal nuclear fallout shelter. They buried like 30-something busses IIRC and covered them in concrete.


----------



## don.gwapo (Oct 2, 2010)

The true meaning of WTF, .


----------



## WebWalker (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Dr Jekell (Oct 2, 2010)

wyager said:


> I believe this picture is from the construction of a communal nuclear fallout shelter. They buried like 30-something busses IIRC and covered them in concrete.



Nope that is a different bunker.

Ark 2 Bunker


----------



## Greta (Oct 2, 2010)

WebWalker said:


>


 

Ok... who caught the oars duct taped to the front tire?... LMAO!!!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 2, 2010)

That my friends is Redgreene.

I have no pics but I now find myself without any female supervision. Wendy has flown the coop.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 3, 2010)

Let's hop in my Datsun Z and you can supervise me all night, baby..


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh I know good old Red.  Remember we are all in this together. I have to prepare for the hip wader inflation contest so see you later.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 3, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Let's hop in my Datsun Z and you can supervise me all night, baby..


 
Z = cool.
Outfit = not so much.


----------



## RyanA (Oct 3, 2010)

What happened? Since when are "50/50 cotton/poly" and "one-piece zip-up unitard" major selling points?


----------



## WebWalker (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Monocrom (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, it's true . . .


----------



## daimleramg (Oct 4, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> Need a basement?


 

Do you think he is growing weed in his basemint?


----------



## Deadhorse (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh, some great ideas.


----------



## toasterburn (Oct 19, 2010)

I would do the bus thing, bomb shelters are cool.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 20, 2010)

...now I want a buried bus!


----------



## Illum (Oct 25, 2010)

bnemmie said:


> Thanks Norm.



I think this can work in several ways, men who lack female supervision, women who lack male supervision, kids lacking adult supervision, or dog lacking owner supervision....


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 25, 2010)

~
I think that last one is simply about "Trucks Lacking Brakes"
~


----------



## Gaffle (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow this is some funny stuff. I am surprised that there is only 1 bad haircut picture.


----------

